#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Conditional Formatting

## hockey10

What would be the appropriate situation to implement conditional formatting in my worksheet?  Thanks for any assistance.

----------


## FDibbins

Hi, welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

What exactly are you trying to do?

Conditional Formatting is generally used to make cells change color, based on certain criteria...
=A1>5
=A1<>"Cat"
=A1+30>=TODAY()   This would be used to test if a date in A1 is past 30 days from today
etc

It changes teh cell's appearance, not it's contents

----------


## FDibbins

hmm I just noticed this was posted in the Outlook forum, not the excel forum...is this an excel or an outlook question?

----------

